

Sergey Brin makes a case against SOPA and PIPA - srikar
https://plus.google.com/103839820818248926727/posts/SxLhEkrZgrf

======
willvarfar
direct link
[https://plus.google.com/109813896768294978296/posts/Dt6FoRv6...](https://plus.google.com/109813896768294978296/posts/Dt6FoRv6hXJ)

